# DC Bremse 24V  Strom?



## Wilhelm (22 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute
Kurze Frage

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was eine DC Bremse 24V bei einem Getriebemotor der Fa. Lenze 1,1 Kw an Strom aufnimmt?

Würde mich freuen hier einen ungefähren Wert zu erfahren.

sonnige Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## RMol (22 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Wilhelm,

von Lenze weiß ich leider nichts, hatte allerdings mal mit Bremsmotoren von SEW zu tun und da lag die Stromaufnahme bei ca. 0,7irgendwas A.


----------



## Maxl (22 Oktober 2006)

Diese Angaben sollten eigentlich im Katalog stehen, oder am Typenschild des Motors.

In der Regel liegt die Stromaufnahme bei 24V-Bremsen zwischen 0,5 und 1A (Haltebremse mit reiner Haltespule) bzw. 1,4A (Motore mit getrennte Lüfte- und Haltespule, z.B. SEW).
Zu beachten ist auch, dass die Bremsen beim Lüften kurzzeitig bis zum 5fachen Strom aufnehmen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Wilhelm (23 Oktober 2006)

Danke erst einmal für eure Antworten
Aber ich benötige den Strom für 24V DC der wohl irgendwo zwischen 2 - 6 Ampere liegen sollte wenn denn dann ich mein kleiness Büchlein aufschlage... 
Konnte aber leider keine genauen Angaben bei SEW sowohl NORD oder eben Lenze finden. 
nun ist es eh zu spät.
Schaltpan fertig Bemessungsstrom werde ich dann tel. nachfragen. War am zeichnen des Schaltplanes, habe dann doch etwas mehr Reserve eingerechnet. 
Nach meinen Informationen (mittlertweile eingeholt) liegt der Strom bei ca. 5A bei 24VDC bei Motorgröße 0,75 - 2,1 Kw 

Danke an euch
würde mich freuen von euch zu hören
sonnige Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich würde an Lenze anrufen und nachfragen, verschiedene Hersteller - verschidene Stromverbrauch für Spulenbremse.
Z.B. bei SEW Motoren , laut Auskunft von SEW:

Motoren 2,2 KW - Typ 100 - BMG4 - 24 DC - 2,2 A Bremsestrom

am bestens anrufen und nachfragen.
Und beim rechen für Kabel  2,2 A nicht vergessen Koeffizent für Stromeinschaltung.


gruß waldy


----------



## Wilhelm (24 Oktober 2006)

Danke

Ist eine Lenze Bremse  gibt 2 Ströme..  zum lösen und zum halten..
Lösen 5 A  halten 2A   danke für eure Hilfe

bis denn

sonnige Grüße 
Wilhelm


----------

